# My Yellow belt test is tonight !



## bowser666 (Jul 25, 2008)

Well I am still pushing hard and training everyday and I am testing for yellow belt tonight. My style is Northern Longfist and belt progression is white, orange, yellow, green, purple, blue, , red, black. I have started 3 months ago and have tested every month so far.  I expect for it to slow down once i get to green.  Wish me luck


----------



## stickarts (Jul 25, 2008)

Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2008)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 25, 2008)

Best wishes!!!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 25, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 25, 2008)

Good Luck


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 25, 2008)

Well I tested and I passed !!!  WOohoo.  It was a hour and a half long test. Lots of fun though.  I can't wait for the next one and learning new material.


----------



## Ninjamom (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats, B - that is AWESOME news!!!!!


----------



## Drac (Jul 26, 2008)

*Congrats!!!!!*


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats now go train some more.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 26, 2008)

Congratulations!  Enjoy the new material you'll be learning.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 26, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 26, 2008)

Congratulations! artyon:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 26, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 26, 2008)

Right on!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 27, 2008)

Well Done    :highfive:


----------



## stickarts (Jul 27, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> Well I tested and I passed !!! WOohoo. It was a hour and a half long test. Lots of fun though. I can't wait for the next one and learning new material.


 
Congrats!!


----------



## Lynne (Jul 27, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> Well I tested and I passed !!! WOohoo. It was a hour and a half long test. Lots of fun though. I can't wait for the next one and learning new material.


 Congratulations!  You sound like me, always ready for that new materal


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 27, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Congrats now go train some more.



Yes sir !!


----------



## jkembry (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats on passing!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## lemon_meringue (Jul 30, 2008)

Well done on your pass! That sounds like an interesting style. I've always wanted to try some kind of kung fu, but I'm geographically disadvantaged...  

Keep training!


----------

